# Fishing



## fishboy

Does any1 on the forum enjoy fishing? I go when ever i can (even in the rain) to a stream down the street from me to go fishing. So far this year i've caught 5 large mouth bass, nearly 20 brook trout (my state fish), about 5 sunfish, and 1 black sea bass while deep-sea fishing of LBI. But i do all this for sport only, am a strict catch and release fisherman, and i do not each fish at all (can't stand the taste). If anyone else here fishes list your catches if you want


----------



## Lydia

ive never fished but i want to try it some time....but i would be a catch and release too....


----------



## mrmoby

Man, I love to fish, I just haven't done much the past few years. When I was younger I used to fish every nite with my friends. We would fish in a bog reservoir, and while it was still light we would catch bass and pickerel, and once it started getting dark, catfish and eels. It was a great spot, not too many people went there, and you would catch something every time out. I did spend a Sunday out on the river last year fishing for stripped bass which was fun, even though I only got close to catching one. The strange thing is, for growing up about 10 minutes from the ocean, I have never caught a saltwater fish.


----------



## Celeste

i love fishing, so does my husband. i used to go fishing with my parents when i was a kid. we always did catch and release too. i remember the first time i figured out how to cast properly, hehe. it's been years since i've gone though......i wonder how much it would cost to get set up with all the stuff i need to go fishing........


----------



## fishboy

mrmoby-I to have a summer home near the ocean and the black seabass in my list of catches was my first true ocean fish unlees you count 30+ snapper i caught in a lagoon


----------



## mrmoby

I'm typically catch and release too.....but if I have a substantial striper on my line, it is going to end up on my plate........


----------



## fishboy

i went out today and got 1 trout but turned back due to bugs eatingn me alive


----------



## fishfreaks

i absolutly love fishing, actually were going out tomorrow! ive been fishing since i was a little girl. its very relaxing. we also catch and release, always have always will. Also, ive never eaten fish, just the thought of it makes me sick.


----------



## Lydia

fishfreaks said:


> i absolutly love fishing, actually were going out tomorrow! ive been fishing since i was a little girl. its very relaxing. we also catch and release, always have always will. Also, ive never eaten fish, just the thought of it makes me sick.



it sounds gross to me too.....and i also dont see how people could eat shrimp since shrimp eat dead decaying matter and stuff like that


----------



## flynngriff

But shrimp are _tasty_!!!

I love to fish, too... Ever since I was very young. 90% of the time I catch and release, but there's been many times when I've cleaned and eaten fish the fish I've caught.


----------



## fish_doc

I got my share of fishing for the year when I moved. 16 tanks and countless fish. Im not trying that again for awhile.


----------



## Fishfirst

I fish Muskies (my favorite), Largemouth and smallmouth bass, Walleye (The tastiest), Panfish, and sometimes Trout. My biggest musky is only 34 inches right now, (only been doing it two years), my biggest largemouth and smallmouth around 22" and biggest walleye at 27"... I love fishing, and eating fish mmmmmm.


----------



## fishboy

i've fished nearly all my life, but not for large game fish. The biggest thing i've ever caught was a 16" carp. I just go when i'm bored


----------



## TheOldSalt

I like to fish of the nearest pier. There's a wide variety of fish to catch, some of them very odd, and I usually catch so many that the only reason I quit is that I'm too tired to keep hauling them up to me. As a bonus, the Gulfarium is right beside the pier, so sometimes if I catch something really cool I can sell it. Local petshops will even buy the really good stuff like Blackbarred Soldierfish if they're in good condition, but usually they want me to hold them until they're healed.
I don't eat freshwater fish, but I'll usually eat saltwater ones.


----------



## cameraman_2

I was just fishing last weekend. I have gone fishing every since I could hold a rod. We always do catch and release and mainly fish for large mouth bass.


----------



## fishfreaks

went out fishing today and caught 9 sunnys and 6 crappies


----------



## Beerleader

I don't fish much, I did w/ my dad as a child. But I do love to eat fish, shrimp, lobster, and crab! I'm not much of a meat eater but I love fish and shellfish although i know the latter is a pretty gross being, but man is it tasty!


----------



## fishboy

If you count crabbing in this my numbers are in the 100s to maybe the 1000s when it comes to crabbing for blueclaw crabs at my beach house. I do it nearly once a week i the summer


----------



## euRasian32

I love to fish, haven't been recently though. A lot like others, catch and release unless it's big enough to filet, and legal. Biggest catch was a 34lb channel cat. That thing was brown when I pulled it up, because of the muddy film. You think shrimp are nasty because they're scavengers... catfish eat some unruly stuff. GOOD eating though...
If I'm fishing with my mom, we keep almost everything (she's Thai). She'll scale and de-gut everything, freezes some, cooks some, and she doesn't let much to to waste. Every hear of fish head soup? She's done it... it's not too gross though, she doesn't eat the heads, it's merely for flavor.
My favorite eats are orange ruffie, rainbow trout, tilapia, flounder, catfish, scallops, crabs, oysters, clams, shrimp, mussels... -end tangent.
I've been crabbing when i was a kid, i need to learn now...


----------



## shev

shrimp are great.

trout is kinda gross.

catfish are too.


----------



## euRasian32

shev said:


> shrimp are great.
> 
> trout is kinda gross.
> 
> catfish are too.


These particular two are hit or miss...

Broiled in butter > mmmmmmm


----------



## fishboy

I reel in loads of trout  there all brooks though and a few days back i saw one that was HUGE but it zoomed away


----------



## mrmoby

no shellfish here. Worst red tide in 30 years strectching from here to Cape cod. The industry is claiming losses in the neighborhood of 3 mil a week.


----------



## fish_doc

I *red* about that mrmoby. Sorry couldnt resist


----------



## TheOldSalt

I hate Red Tide. When I worked on the beach, it was impossible to escape.

Heh. I just remembered a time when some German tourists, who didn't speak english, asked what was irritating them so much.
Well, I wound up doing a funny pantomime of airborne algae and crashing waves and inhaling/coughing and such while tossing around words like meerwasser, luft, and zyklonalgen. I was totally improvising as I went along, and the tourists broke out laughing, but they did understand what I was explaining. When I was done, one tourist said, in pretty good english, something like "Herr Dude, zat vas great!"

D'oh! 
Ah, good times.


----------



## fishboy

we get red tide in the ocean sometimes but it mostly stays outside the swimming zones and more towards the shipping lane(far out), but red never shows in the bay where the crabs are


----------



## Lexus

mmm Red tide and crabs


----------



## osteoporoosi

I love salmon and especially grilled perch, yum. I actually eat fish every day, since I don't eat meat or chicken.


----------



## Lexus

I dont like fish, period, yuck


----------



## fishboy

I went on a fishing spot walk today. This is when i walk down the middle of a stream looking for places where the water is deep enough for fish to live there. I was over joyed in finding a small area loaded with trout and other fish and can't wait to fish there tommorow. I was happy walking back till I spotted a small 1.5' long american eel(yes 1.5 feet is small for these eels) and nearly jumped out of my skin.

osteoporoosi: Just a quick note you really shouldn't eat fish every day they contian mercury and other poisonious substances. I'm with Lexus, I hate to eat fish. But my love for the sport keeps me going.


----------



## fish_doc

I know the red tide is toxic but has anyone done studies to see if it contains beta carotene? It might be a new way to make money for those fisherman put out of work temp by this.


----------



## fishboy

what'd ya mean????


----------



## osteoporoosi

Well raised sammon or other young fish do not actually contain much of poisons, and fish contains huge amounts of healthy stuff like vitamin D and fats. And these days even cattle is full of toxins, people can't really avoid them I guess.
Some people seem to have the creeps for fishfood, is it the smell?


----------



## mrmoby

I enjoy fish myself.........but it will never be bourbon steak tips........


----------



## Lexus

The texture, smell and thought of where they come from grosses me out. Although cows munching on grass is not too much better I guess lol. But I love my beef!


----------



## mrmoby

and remember......Vegetables are what Food eats!*lol*


----------



## fish_doc

fishboy said:


> what'd ya mean????


Beta carotine is in many vitamins people take and it basically comes from red fruits and veggies like carrots, red peppers. The problem is this red tide is toxic to humans and fish if they stay in it for to long a period of time. If they studied it and found this in there they could find a way to pull it out and make some money while the fishing in the area is on hold till the tide is gone.


----------



## osteoporoosi

I would be seriously more grossed out about slicing a cow than a fish, but I agree that raw fish smells quite bad. But perhaps raw meat is even worse?


----------



## fishboy

well i felt like dragging this post back out due to that fact i've gotten back into the fising spirit. I've caught about 20+ bluefish in jersey then 5 pumpkin seeds and 2 trout so far in Pa. So has any1 else been fishing this summer?

P.S. Pumpkin seed sun fish are so cool would it be possible to keep them in a aquarium?


----------



## BettaMommy

I have gone deep sea fishing in Jersey...me and my cousin were like the only teenage girls on the boat and we couldnt catch a darn thing. So my uncle and my dad let us reel the...I think they were blue fish...in...it was really hard...and then they wanted me to hold the thing and carry it...I was like...uh no...yeah that is my fishing experience.I have gone to local lakes, but all I do there is swim.


----------



## fishfreaks

we have been fishing this summer. it's been about a month since we've gone but we've caught mostly catfish crappies and sunny's. I think it would be possible to keep in a tank. Im pretty sure in PA you can bring home as many sunny's as you can catch. But they are agressive


----------



## AshleytheGreat

I went fishing a lot this summer. Didnt catch much. lol. They added some chemicals to the water to get rid of this certain weed. I think it did something to the fish? I caught maybe 7 sunfish and 2 bass. But I caught a lot of minnows!!! aww they are so cute! I kind of wanted to bring some ome for an aquarium.


----------



## lwstinkinsweet

i learned to fish when i was sixteen. the biggest thing i caught was an eleven inch bass. pretty small. usually just bluegill and sunfish. i always catch and release. i havent gone in a few years. my b/f wants to take me but we have to get permission to use his dad's boat. then we have to drive an hour to the nearest lake that it fits in. (it is a huge boat and only fits in the great lakes.) 

i have one problem though. i cant catch anything when i am wearing clothes.


----------



## fishboy

well the pumpkin seeds are so cool i just want to grab 1 of my empty 10 gallons fill it put a filter on and keep 1 because when i catch them i usualy tear their lips with my hook and i feal bad for them


----------



## AshleytheGreat

pumpkin seeds?


----------



## AshleytheGreat

Oh no! Maybe they dont like what your wearing ... My africans dont like the color red :O


----------



## fishboy

AshleytheGreat said:


> pumpkin seeds?


a pumpkin seed is a fish, heres a picture http://www.creditvalleycons.com/enjoying/images/fishps.jpg


----------



## AshleytheGreat

awwww!!!!! I want one !!!! :'( Do they stay that big?...They kind of look like baby sunfish.


----------



## AshleytheGreat

wait they look like one...becuase they are one lol. Researched it and a pumpkin seed is another name for it.


----------



## fishboy

they aren't really common red bellied sunfish but yes they are a varity of panfish and i catch they all the time in late summer but i only get the red bellied sunfish in early summer


----------



## cucci67

I have a hous in the poconos, and go fishing in a lake called Lake Harmony. So far I have caught 8 Largemouth, countless sunfish, 2 Brown bullhead catfish, and one chain pickeral. In a stream by my house I have caught 6 brown trout, 2 brook trout, and one rainbow. Fishing in the bay in NJ I have caught: 6 bluefish, 2 weakfish, and 4 oystercrackers. I fish most of the summer. Last weekend I left my rod on the dock when we went out to take the boat for a spin. Some J*rko*f must have taken it.


----------



## cucci67

fishfreaks said:


> we have been fishing this summer. it's been about a month since we've gone but we've caught mostly catfish crappies and sunny's. I think it would be possible to keep in a tank. Im pretty sure in PA you can bring home as many sunny's as you can catch. But they are agressive[/Q
> 
> In PA you can take home a total of 50 panfish (Sunfish, yellow perch, crappies)
> 
> I know them all cause I have been fishing in PA for several years.
> 
> Trout: 7" minimum 5 per day
> Bass (large/smallmouth, spotted): 12" 6 per day
> Muskie: 30" 2 per day
> Pickerel: 15" 6 per day
> Pike: 24" 2 per day
> Walleye/Saugeye: 15" 6 per day
> Sauger: 12" 6 per day
> American Shad: No minimum 6 per day
> Herring/Gizzard shad: No minimum 50 per day
> American eel: 8" 50 per day
> Striped bass/hybrids: 20" 2 per day
> Sunfish/perch/crappie/catfish/rock bass/suckers/carp/white bass: no minimum 50 combined per day
> baitfish: no minimum 50per day
> mudbugs: no minimum no limit from lakes, 50 per day from streams
> paddlefish: closed year round
> sturgeon: closed year round


----------



## cucci67

I once kept a 3-4" bluegill in a 29 gallon for a few monthes. I started out by feeding him corn and peices of hotdog, until I trained him to eat flake food. I also kept a small brown bullhead catfish, and they will eat anything.


----------



## Fishboy93

I live on the water so i fish all the time and my grandma has a house in the keys and my uncle is a deep sea tournement fisherman so we fish a lot. I catch snook, snapper, redfish, mahi mahi, wahoo, sometime catfish, various birds on bad days, tarpon, and whatever else is in the water. I love to eat fish but i catch and release except for snook, reds, and mahi mahi cause they are really tasty


----------



## mlefev

I haven't been fishing in years. I always did enjoy it though. I'd always let little ones go and keep the large ones. I love pan-fried fish fillets rolled in cornmeal. Unless they're prepared that way, I can generally live without.


----------



## fishboy

cucci67 said:


> Fishing in the bay in NJ I have caught: 6 bluefish, 2 weakfish, and 4 oystercrackers. I fish most of the summer. Last weekend I left my rod on the dock when we went out to take the boat for a spin. Some J*rko*f must have taken it.


I catch blues all the time in the bay in NJ at my summer home there sometimes more than what i can keep, so i gize em to my friend who freezes them and uses them as fluke bait. Also what do you us to catch oyster crackers? My friend found 1 in his crab trap and just poped it in his 150 gallon tank.


----------



## fishboy

I'm digging up this post as it's coming back to fishing season. I've already caught 13 trout and 1 sunny in the past 2 weeks and I've only been fishing twice. I'm hoping to sell some native on the auction and I've talked to Sue about it. In order to catch larger specimens I've used some of my surplus chicken wire to create this








It's built with a unbarbed inside so the fish(I think it'll catch trout) won't be injured. I made a small only out of 2 1 liters.


----------



## Ben Mazur

I fish everytime I go to my cousins cottage, so 2-3 times a year. I've only ever caught rock bass, and sun fish. If I have a tank handy or something I'll bring one home next time.


----------



## Georgia Peach

I used to fish alot but havent in the past two years. I love to fish dock lights at night in the early spring on Lake Sinclair and the Oconee - we also have a 5 acre pond on our property that is stocked with bass, blue gills, redbreast and shell crackers. I hope Katie learns to enjoy it as well


----------



## goodie

I'm dying to go fishing. I've had the itch for about 3 months now. I was fed up with having to cast from s h o r e, fighting with the overhead limbs and not being able to cover much of the lake as i would like. So a couple of years ago I finally picked up a boat. She's not very pretty, but she floats and thats all I need. I've done a bit of work to it since this picture, but it still isn't much to look at. Don't worry about the little fish, I didnt really give it a drink.


----------



## fishboy

oh man, my fish trap hasn't caught anything as of 20 hours after being set


----------



## Fishboy93

Yea, same here i have been working on a lot of collecting and have a mini trap and set it in a mangrove swamp. Are we allowed to sell natives in the Auctions? I got some nice wild mollies


----------



## Ben Mazur

I believe you are allowed.


----------



## fishfreaks

Fishboy93 said:


> Yea, same here i have been working on a lot of collecting and have a mini trap and set it in a mangrove swamp. Are we allowed to sell natives in the Auctions? I got some nice wild mollies


You would have to check your local fishing laws. They may allow you, but might put a size limit on it.


----------



## fishboy

Sue saws we can. Game fish must be of proper size or over though. Non-game fish can be of any size. FB92, your mollies aren't natives they're releases. The fishing an wildlife department won't care about you selling them at all. Anything native to the United States is under their jurisdiction though. Plus in Florida there's so many released non-native species some of them are sport and game fish. There shouldn't be any issue in selling them and there's no problem at all if you offer them for trade. I'm thinking of selling natives myself, though I will get alot privately collected from friends native stocked breeding ponds so I don't have size limits to go by as there's no states restrctions on private specimens


----------



## Fishboy93

I like to try to only collect BW and FW so i usually dont get any game fish heres a list of what i have caught collecting: eastern mosquito fish, least killifish, sailfin mollies, some sort of darter, silver sides, lined topminnow, some crazy exotic species of cichlid yet to be determined, and some other stuff. Are any of these not good to sell?


----------



## ALFA WOLF

i go fishign at a bay connected to the gulf of mexico its like part of my back yard so i go fishing...a lot and i catch crabs ...a lot and a buncha other little fish that i wish i coudl keep but my brohter in law says i need a permit for that stuff... do i really


----------



## fishboy

FB93, you can sell all of those fish. Free least killiefish huh?, you're lucky

ALFA-I have two things to say: 
1.)I don't think you'd need a permit to collect minnows or small non game fish though there might be a daily limit. 
2.)If you do need a permit, what the fish and game department doesn't know won't hurt them


----------

